

Do we really need a start-up incubator (or) an investor for a software product? - Venktheman

At the moment, I seem to read a lot about so many innovative software products (or) mobile apps , and if it happens to be really useful, there seems to be a buzz about it for a week, and your RSS reader is filled with news. Most of the articles covered is how many millions a company has raised in funding, etc…&#60;p&#62;My question is this - being an app developer, I do have some ideas with good product, and I have a team of 4 people who help me out (both in the technical side) and the finance side. We hope to start a venture on this, and be a "lean" start-up.  Project is done with Xcode, and we have a lot of web services, and they are not really too expensive to set it up, and all the people in the team do not really have a salary of some sort. We just plan to take an equal portion of the company and go ahead.&#60;p&#62;Do we really need a start-up incubator (or) an investor ? I know it depends on the product and stuff, but, for a software product, which can be setup in 1 year with some investment in hosting services, and development resources, etc … I just want to know why people think - WE NEED AN INVESTOR TO LAUNCH THE START-UP ! Is that really so ?&#60;p&#62;I know that it gives the start-up some sort of publicity when Mashable blogs about it like - "This company received 10 million dollars in funding .. (blah blah)". But honestly, what are the resources that you get from pitching and getting some funding ? For a software product, do you really need funding ? What is this craze ?
======
doctorwho
Self-funding is still funding and it's always an option to consider. Outside
funding means you can (i) work full time and eat while you're getting things
up and running, (ii) get more people working on a project to reduce the time
to release and (iii) hire skills you don't have or don't have time to acquire.
If none of those matter to you, you may not need outside funding.

------
benologist
The reason you stop hearing about these companies is the most interesting
thing about them _is_ that they raised money or that they got into YC.

You don't _have_ to take that path, you can bootstrap or do a seed round or
whatever by building something interesting instead.

------
captaincrunch
@Verelo we chose to bootstrap our start-up, once we got a lot of traction, we
accepted an invitation to a Accelerator program.

My advice: don't take money for as long as possible, make traction, get
customers, and kick ass.

~~~
Venktheman
I agree with you !!

